

First Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx Beta Released  - skorks
http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1

======
yourabi
This is the first lucid release that I've been able to install under vmware
fusion (without using the "easy install option") that actually boots.

I've already upgraded (sudo do-release-upgrade -d) one box from 8.04 LTS to
this beta successfully (serverbeach). One VPS from (prgmr.com) has a
dependency cycle with libplymouth2 and/or mountall and won't upgrade - but
other than that this beta looks ok so far.

